# Peeing off pad?



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The last couple of days have been VERY trying for me here with Kubrick. He has suddenly decided that just having his two hind legs on the pee pad is plenty and has been peeing off the pad almost every time. It's not really an accident, per se, as he doesn't pee anywhere else in the house, but he never ever did this before! He never missed the pad and always went right on it, even when he went on the corners (we have a holder for the pad). I have gone back to treating him when I see him peeing ON the pad correctly, and telling him no when I see him peeing on the corner so the pee goes off the pad, but I really don't think he is getting it at all. :frusty:

Has anybody else had this start happening? I would say it's a potty regression, except that he will go to the pee pad every time, he just "misses" it. However, it FEELS like a potty regression as he never missed the pad before! Also, when we are outside he goes as usual. I still want to keep using the pads as it just makes it easier on me so I don't have to keep taking him outside every time... I am anxiously awaiting the day we will live in a house with our own backyard... blah.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> The last couple of days have been VERY trying for me here with Kubrick. He has suddenly decided that just having his two hind legs on the pee pad is plenty and has been peeing off the pad almost every time.


Can you build a frame that sits on top of the potty pad out of wood or pvc pipe so he has to climb into it and he knows all 4 feet are in?


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

How about a litter box? Even if you don't want to deal with the litter, you could put a pad in the box. Similar to Jan's idea - he would have to have all four legs inside.

Arlene


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that is a good idea! I do have a holder right now, but it's only 1 inch tall, so it doesn't stop him.... maybe something that is around 4 inches high might work better. I will look into that. I am going to try to correct him for the next couple of days and see if it gets better. If it doesn't, I can definitely do something like that. Thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Arlene, yes that's also a good idea... I just didn't want to do the litter box thing as I think they look sort of tacky in my living room (I live in a one bedroom so space is limited). I think if I get some relatively nice wood, it might look better.

Thanks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I think he is a bad puppy and there is only one place for them... so cal. It is gonna be hard but pm me and I will give you the address to ship him to 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Amanda... I'm sure that So Cal is not the best place to "punish" bad dogs.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina,

Beamer has done this acouple time back in the day to... when he started doing it, I just laid down 2 pads together to make 1 big pad and it has never been a problem after..
I'm down to 2 pee pads in my whole house now.. I cant wait for the day the house is pad free..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, I used to put a pee-pad IN a plastic litter box, and that worked really well. So no way could he back off it and do that 2 feet in, 2 feet out thing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina,

I switched to Large and Xtra Large "human" underpads", which are almost 2X the size of puppy pads and I noticed the 'misses" and 'near' misses don't happen anymore.

Plus, they are about HALF price as the puppy pads.

Just a thought 

I hope it resolves itself, I certainly know how frustrating that is.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was thinking a liter box too. My guys all used the smaller liter box when they were young. I got it at Petsmart. You might want to get the large one, just in case he is lifting his leg and it's just shooting everywhere! Scudder is bad at lifting his leg and often losses his balance. Sometimes I catch his peeing on the back of his front paw. He gets it everywhere!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Once in a while, that will happen to Shelby. I'm just thankful she remembered to get to the pad, so I do praise her. I had an old cat that used to go in the litter box and go over the side. I think he was senile at 18 yrs. old.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I just moved to the largest litter box because of leg lifting . . . it works great. I wish I had taught Javi not to lift but I think at four it is probably too late . . . for a little guy he can really shoot pretty high!

Lina - If it is in your living room, maybe you could build a wooden box frame for the litter box . . . the plastic box would be easier to keep clean than the wood.

Also - you are correct that So. Cal is not the best place to punish a dog but Mo'town certainly is. It is just across the river so you could retain visiting rights. 


Arlene


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash went through a stage of deciding to go half off pads... I got the spray potty training aid and sprayed it right smack dab in the middle of the pad. It didn't really work right away but he did end up correcting himself after a while.

I like the idea of giving him more space- maybe now that Kub is a big boy he needs more space.

We line this with two pee pads. (the 24 X 36) but I might look into those human under pads that Kara mentioned.

http://www.bassequipment.com/Home/Plastic+Pans/default.aspx


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes I have to put two pads side-by-side for Shelby. She likes to pee on one and poop on the other.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My guys like to do the circle dance before they poop so they need more room . . . another reason for the bigger litter box.

Arlene


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy,

Once you start buying the Human Underpads, you are HOOKED. They are much thicker and bigger, too. I"ll never buy the dog ones again!

I think they do need more room when they get bigger. The XL is like 2 pads put together.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine do the circle dance, too.
I think they sell a bigger size in the doggie pads, also.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen the bigger doggie pads, but for the $? lol....amazing they can make 2 similar products and just because one is marked for 'dogs' it cost almost 2X as much?! lol I wish I would've discovered the human ones sooned, I"d have saved a small fortune. lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, where are you buying them? I was using the pads from a hospital supply, but the pee was going right through. Maybe they were defective.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

These are all great ideas... I think I will probably make a taller frame, though, like Jan suggested... it seems like it would "look" better in my small living room, LOL.

Oh, and Kubrick has never lifted his leg... and hopefully never will (I plan on correcting him if he ever does), so that's not a problem as far it going everywhere.

You all are horrible trying to get Kubrick at every little problem. Kubrick says he's onto all of you. :suspicious:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit has never lifted his leg, either. He has this elegant little squat. I wonder why some dogs do , and some don't.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been buying them at Walmart and they are much thicker than the "grass scented" ones I used to buy at Petsmart. They are a generic type brand, I think? The brand is "*Assurance*".

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Kara. I'll check that out.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo did that - I am trying to make them do their business only outside so i no longer have any pads .. In the beginning he was great and then i think it became another way to get attention .. 
He still likes the area rugs - so I have to constantly be on guard .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I have a litter pan that I put the pads in when they were puppies. Although they now go outside exclusively it was great when they were pups, and they barely missed. How old is Kubrick now? Isnt he near that lovely stage where he seems to forget his manners and the potty rules??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, he is 7 months now and DEFINITELY at that age. He's been giving me a headache some days, but we're getting past this and I am definitely going to win this one. I've already made up my mind.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yea 7 months!! Lina, I would bet that that is part of the problem!! Little stinker!! As long as you are determined to be the winner - you know it will happen. Give Kubrick a little kiss for me, and 

ps - CA may not be where you send bad dogs, but NJ IS - so he could come to me , I will take him~!!!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh yea 7 months!! Lina, I would bet that that is part of the problem!! Little stinker!! As long as you are determined to be the winner - you know it will happen. Give Kubrick a little kiss for me, and
> 
> ps - CA may not be where you send bad dogs, but NJ IS - so he could come to me , I will take him~!!!


If he is coming to NJ, you are going to have to fight me for him Laurie! Maybe we could start of own puppy snatching ring:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, I'm sure that Kubrick would have way too much fun with all your dogs and wouldn't get punished at all. I don't trust any of you to NOT dote on him.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Seven months is definitely a time of testing and rebellion and regression. This too shall pass.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that I found a solution that I hope will keep him from being able to pee outside the pad... I noticed that he was actually *sniffing* the floor outside the pad, even though I clean that area with Nature's Miracle regularly and I wouldn't think that it would have the smell of pee on it. So, I sprayed and cleaned it really well with Nature's Miracle again and then put a little bit of White Vinegar on a paper towel and cleaned the area around the pad holder with the vinegar. Well, I can tell you that when he was circling to pee, he would sniff outside the pad, sneeze and then do a tighter circle and he actually peed right on the pad! :whoo:

I think I will keep doing this for about another week or so (daily vinegar cleaning) and then stop and see if it will have cured him of peeing off the pad... if not I will build a taller frame to go around the pad. We'll see how it works!

Thanks for all your help guys! :hug:


----------

